# Hello from Taipei



## chessman71 (Apr 21, 2006)

Everyone,
Greetings! My name is Dave C. and I live in Taipei, Taiwan. I came here six years ago to learn CMA and I'm still at it. My primary styles are xingyi and bagua but I'm spending most of my time these days on Taiwan's version of the Chen style and learning Chen Pan Ling's verion of shaolin. 

Glad to be on the board.

Dave C.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Dave!  Welcome.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 
 I for one will look foward to reading your thoughts on training and your insite into the arts you study


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome, Dave


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Looking forward to your posts.  Howdy!!

Jeff


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Dave, Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Dave!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  You'll have to tell us more about Taipei.  That's a place I would love to visit someday.

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## still learning (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Dave...please join in....Aloha


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 22, 2006)

welcome


----------



## chessman71 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I look forward to sharing the info I've gathered since I moved here six years ago. See you guys in the forums.


----------



## chessman71 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just realized that I didn't talk about my MA training. Sorry.

I practiced choy lai fut for four years back in the early 90's with a great instructor in N. Florida. When i joined the army after after college, I started training the Gao style of baguazhang and xingyiquan while living in Colordao Springs. I then moved to Taipei after being discharged to focus on BGZ. That focus gradually changed to XYQ and taijiquan. I now train in Taiwan's version of the Chen style taiji, XYQ, and shaolin. 

I've picked up lots of things along the way like piguazhang, wing chun, judo, etc. 

My purpose here is to freely share information because where I live, people are very secretive and some of the arts I've done in the past were secretive as well. I think that's very destructive so I hope to do my small part in reversing that unfortunate trend.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 23, 2006)

Good to have you here Dave 

Welcome to the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome, Dave! Enjoy MartialTalk. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 24, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards, Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------

